# freshwater croc tank



## trigs_86 (May 24, 2010)

this my7ft tank make n a new one soon at 9ftx2ftx2ft.freshy is a year old any ideas for new tank or post up some pictures cheers


----------



## richoman_3 (May 24, 2010)

that is awesome !!!, how bigs the tank ? and does it eat the goldfish ?


----------



## beney_boy (May 24, 2010)

awesome tank. love the croc too! ive got a big 6ftx2ftx1.5ft tank that i wanna put a freshy in. saw the ones at melbourne zoo and fell inlove!


----------



## holden08 (May 24, 2010)

how big do these get


----------



## beney_boy (May 24, 2010)

i think in some cases almost 2m, but im almost 90% sure im wrong.


----------



## trigs_86 (May 24, 2010)

the tanks 7ft mate haha yer loves the goldfish


----------



## tc2233 (May 29, 2010)

Love the crocodile. Poor goldfish.
What are the rules for having fresh water crocs. Could you get one with a NSW basic reptile keepers licence?


----------



## shaye (May 29, 2010)

nah tc cant keep crocs in nsw on basic


----------



## bfg23 (May 30, 2010)

Nice fat freshie mate.
How often, and what are you feeding it?

Also is the tube going in the water in the second photo for the water heater?

Check my past threads for some pics of my croc setup.


----------



## JAS101 (May 30, 2010)

cool tank and croc , the croc looks like a tubby little bugger . im still in the tank planning stage , but i will get a croc in the near future .


----------



## trigs_86 (May 30, 2010)

thanks mate feed him chicken harts about three times a week an put a few goldfish in every week or 2 and a pinky every now an then an just bits of meat wen ever...yer they are 52mm plastic tubes just from bunnings drille some holes in them so the water flows through just in case he bites em one day..ok cool ill check them out now


----------



## bfg23 (May 30, 2010)

Might have to give the chicken hearts a go one time. 
Not meaning to have a go, but you should try to feed more pinkies than chicken hearts as whole prey is a more substantial diet for them.

On another note, I just went out and bought one of those magnetic algae cleaners, and Irwin hates it, biting and snapping at it whenever I _try_ to clean his tank.


----------



## trigs_86 (May 31, 2010)

all good i will do thanks for the info..haha yeah i was thinking of getting one of them in the process of building a new tank its 9ft long x2ft x2ft any ideas


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 5, 2010)

nice croc tank mate


----------



## zeke (Aug 5, 2010)

thats awsome as! id love to get one!can you keep then in tanks or do you have o put them in say a pond at somepoint?
what do you have to do to get a croc it QLD????


----------



## trigs_86 (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks mate yea i building a 9ft tank for him now then once he grows a bit in that ill set up a garden shed with a pond and lights in it ect.....not to sure about qld rules as its different here in vic


----------



## DonnB (Aug 22, 2010)

Can only have a croc in qld with demonstrator license.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 22, 2010)

tc2233 said:


> Love the crocodile. Poor goldfish.
> What are the rules for having fresh water crocs. Could you get one with a NSW basic reptile keepers licence?



in vic there on advanced and nsw rules are stricter so definatly on advanced in nsw


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 22, 2010)

since no-one has replied to you actual question i thought is throw one out there..
why dont you just extend the one you have or make one like that-everyone that has commented seems to love THAT design so yeh maybe just stick with that

cheers-seb


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 22, 2010)

great looking tank and croc trigs_86 what state are you located in


----------



## Kruger88 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have copied my reply below from another thread on here that I replied to a few weeks ago regarding croc keeping in nsw. Just to help those that want to know. 

In NSW the best way to go about obtaining a crocodile permit is to hold a non-indigenous animal permit. That way you are not required to display the animal, however you must prove to the DPI that you are capable and trained to work with crocs. Around 8 yrs ago the then National Parks and Wildlife Service had an amnesty in relation to reptiles that were unregistered and unlicenced, the NPWS granted a few owners of crocs "Special Permits" these are no longer on offer and only those people who were granted them are allowed to keep crocs (even then only the animals they originaly owned). In order to satisfy the DPI you must also have plans of enclosures, contingency plans for escape, vet details, a contract with the place you purchase the croc that if you are unable to care for the animal it can be returned, council approval (varys on area concerned if you are rural its unlikely you will need this). However if you are very dedicated and willing to jump through the hoops and comply with all requirments then it is a rewarding and wonderfull experience to own a croc.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 25, 2010)

i would love a freshy but cant imagine my wife being to happy about it


----------



## Crocodylus78 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just won a huge 7ft x 2ft x 2ft aquarium off Ebay for $200. I'm pretty sure the freshies are gonna love the new upgrade. hehe


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 25, 2010)

tc2233 said:


> Love the crocodile. Poor goldfish.
> What are the rules for having fresh water crocs. Could you get one with a NSW basic reptile keepers licence?


 
Move down just a liiiiiiiiiiiittle... we can keep them in Vic easy enough (from what I know, please take it easy in the case I'm wrong!). Haha, but great set-up and love the chubby little croc!


----------

